

How to sum from 1 to 10 in Common Lisp - nyellin
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?HowToSumFromOneToTenInLispOrScheme

======
austintaylor

      > Do I have to do everything myself?
      > (+ 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)

------
fukamachi
(loop for i from 1 to 10 sum i)

